
EU Court of Justice ruling may spell the death of social like and share buttons - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/eu-court-of-justice-ruling-may-spell-the-death-of-social-like-share-buttons/
======
InternetOfStuff
If like buttons will be disallowed for privacy reasons, shouldn't the same
also apply to Google captcha?

That would be a relief.

~~~
krageon
As much as I hate to say this, a case could be made that recaptcha provides a
valuable service in exchange for this data without which the service could not
work well or would be significantly degraded.

~~~
M2Ys4U
The legitimate interests basis would be easier to argue at least.

------
M2Ys4U
This article doesn't really do any more than - badly - regurgitate the CJEU
press release.[0]

I'm guessing because they wanted to get something out before the official
English-language translation of the judgment has been published.

FWIW, the CJEU's judgment _is_ binding.[1] It's the highest court in the EU
and has the final say on how to interpret EU law.

[0]
[https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/201...](https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2019-07/cp190099en.pdf)

[1] [https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/?uri=LEGISSUM...](https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/?uri=LEGISSUM%3Al14552) \- "Preliminary rulings are binding
both on the referring court and on all courts in EU countries."

------
xfitm3
> Online websites that embed a Facebook Like button are responsible for the
> data they send to Facebook and liable for the same penalties under EU data
> protection laws, the Court of Justice of the European Union (ECJ) said in an
> opinion published today.

While I won't miss social share buttons I don't agree with this heavy handed
opinion. Facebook should responsible for the data they collect – not websites
which use their widget. Safe harbor laws need to be strengthened.

~~~
M2Ys4U
The website operator is deciding what data is sent to Facebook my implementing
the button.

How are they not a (joint) data controller in that respect?

BTW, the article didn't actually spell this out, but the website operator's
"responsibility is, however, limited to the operation or the set of personal
data processing operations for which it actually determines the purposes and
means, namely the collection and communication by transmission of the data in
question." (translated using Google Translate from the French-language version
of the judgment)

------
rlpb
I'm not convinced about the editorialized "may spell the death". It just means
that if Facebook wants their Like buttons to be used by companies serving the
EU, they will need to take steps that those companies are confident that they
obey the law. Assuming that Facebook benefit from the arrangement, why
wouldn't they do this?

------
tastroder
fyi: while the English translation is not available yet, you can find other
languages you might be familiar with at [1], or browse through the crude
Google translation from French at [2].

[1] [https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/?uri=CELEX:62...](https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-
content/EN/TXT/?uri=CELEX:62017CJ0040)

[2]
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Feur-
lex.europa.eu%2Flegal-
content%2FFR%2FTXT%2FHTML%2F%3Furi%3DCELEX%3A62017CJ0040%26from%3DEN)

------
ohiovr
Follow this link, and then like us.

------
felixfbecker
Good.

------
azujus
What about Facebook Pixel?

